# Hello new to this



## D4170 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hello everyone

I would just like to say that i started doin some ( very little ) research on mantis a few days ago and i am hoping to get set up with most likely a chinese mantis by summer time ill probally be full of questions over time and happy to meet everyone thanks

Bye


----------



## Peekaboo (Mar 12, 2007)

You've come to a great place to get advice and tips from experienced breeders. Welcome.


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 12, 2007)

Welcome i got plenty of chinese eggs.


----------



## D4170 (Mar 12, 2007)

hey

thanks for the warming welcome i really enjoy all the info you can get from forums like these. and yes robo mantis since i just started this hobby if you would like to call it could u tell me like how many actual mantis would hatch from an egg? im only lookin to gettin may b 16 - 20g tank soo would that be good or no? im not really sure i ahvent found any hard fact on what size of tank and such to use. thanks


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 12, 2007)

Good question. The egg will hatch 50-400 baby mantids. So that aquarium will work if you want to keep them together a while. (they get cannibalistic so watch out) to prevent cannibalism feed them well with fruit flies. But if you want to hatch and release you can keep them in a small 2 gallon aquarium. Right now just get a small aquarium.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 13, 2007)

Hello D1470, read all u can and u will learn a lot from these good people here. Welcome!


----------

